# Alberta, Anyone..



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

So who is from Alberta, show of hands.. lol
Leduc, Alberta here.
Anyone else... :darkbeer:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Calgary


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

cool man, been out spotting at all..
I seen a mulie startin to grow, getting a little antsy.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

XtremelyAlberta said:


> cool man, been out spotting at all..
> I seen a mulie startin to grow, getting a little antsy.


no havent yet, gotta get out and get some permission as this will be my first year bowhunting in alberta, new to calgary. gotta lineon a place that has some HUGE potential. Different hunint out here..use to Manitoba in the snow and sticks..should be fun though..never taken a muley before, trying for Elk as well, and if a tank ****** steps out he wil get it to..


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

I hear you brother. Dunno if it will help or not but read my article online in the Deer Annual of Great Canadian Sportsman.
The Basics of the Spot and Stalk... I beleive it is informative, may help you on this open country.
www.greatcanadiansportsman.com


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there Leduc! Grande Prairie, here.

So are you going to be at the Camp HeHoHa shoot this coming weekend, being as you live so close??

Check out the 'Shoot for Cause' thread, and the website, and see you there!

Welcome aboard. TC


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

I wont be able to make it... to either. Work has me swamped trying to finish up two projects. :sad:

Aside from that, man.. im busy trying to get my website on the go!
Check it out.
In my signature. 

Thanks


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Vegreville here. Just started work at a place and most are lifers who own farmland. Moved here a year ago. I hope to find a couple places for deer, black bear and upland.

I'll have to check out the shooting threads etc.


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

Lethbridge, AB.


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm in Edmonton. I want to go to that 3D thing this weekend but I've only been shooting for 2 weeks and I don't have anywhere to sight in beyond 20 years lol.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

edmonton as well. 

hey vyrtual, if you're looking for a place to sight in, i know of a 3d/outdoor range north of spruce grove that you might be able to go to. and if you're into target shooting, check out Capitol Region Archery Club out near Sherwood Park. where do you shoot normally?


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> edmonton as well.
> 
> hey vyrtual, if you're looking for a place to sight in, i know of a 3d/outdoor range north of spruce grove that you might be able to go to. and if you're into target shooting, check out Capitol Region Archery Club out near Sherwood Park. where do you shoot normally?


I've been shooting at Sherwood Park Archery Lanes almost every day. The people there are pretty nice. You?


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've heard good things about SPAL. Good people and good prices on equipment.

Any chance a person can go to the Shoot for A Cause just as a spectator? We don't have any archery equipment at all, whenever we think we can afford it, an old appliance craps out.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I live in sherwood park and I shoot out of the sherwood park archery club


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

how many of you folks hunt.... :RockOn:


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

With boom sticks in the Yukon, yeah, both upland and big game. Hope to find a few places to hunt for this fall.


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

Look in 248 in the Natural Area by Cooking Lake, Ministik is all bow and walk in only.
Head west to 338, there is a pile of crown land out there.
There are many opportunities to hunt around where you are at.
Feel free to check out my website as well.


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Trying to get feelers out now to hunt private land. I am not out to get someone's trophy they have been watching for years. I want the experience, especially with my 12 yr old daughter. I want the venison in the freezer, with a share to the owner of the land.

I do have a disadvantage. I am native. It can cause negative feelings with the Metis Harvesting Agreement fiasco. I am not out to take 50 deer from a farm. Whatever number or gender they are willing to allow me to try for, that is what I will do. With the deeper snow in areas, some local pops. have been hit. Some farms that were lucky enough not to drift up real bad may have a nuisance pop. I am more than willing to take only does should the pop. need to be maintained or more balanced.

I have the right to drop as many animals as I want at any time of year as I am not metis. With that right, comes reponsibility. I do not feel I have the right to take an animal before some "white" guy. I do not feel I have to right to fill 3 freezers with wild game while it will cost me more to have wild game over beef. I am not interested in dropping a net in any lake to take hundreds of pounds of fish. I may want to take 2 more deer than a hunter who is licensed and restricted to tags is able to take but only if the pop. calls for it and only if the land owner agrees. If I hunt public land, I check with the local game warden office to find out how healthy the pop. is and how much hunting pressure is. If the game warden feeld does need to be taken more, all the more good and tasty.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

vyrtual said:


> I'm in Edmonton. I want to go to that 3D thing this weekend but I've only been shooting for 2 weeks and I don't have anywhere to sight in beyond 20 years lol.


Come out anyways ...

I'm pretty much a spots shooter myself ... and I haven't got my stuff set up either ... it's all about the fun & for the cause!


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

XtremelyAlberta said:


> how many of you folks hunt.... :RockOn:


I do


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Come out anyways ...
> 
> I'm pretty much a spots shooter myself ... and I haven't got my stuff set up either ... it's all about the fun & for the cause!


Yeah I think I will, my cousin is in calgary from out of town and I promised to go see her, that's the only thing that may stop me at this point though. 

I haven't heard anything about when exactly it starts, whens registration, how much entry fee is though


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

vyrtual said:


> Yeah I think I will, my cousin is in calgary from out of town and I promised to go see her, that's the only thing that may stop me at this point though.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about when exactly it starts, whens registration, how much entry fee is though


check out bowzone.ca

under the 3d section all the informetion is there!

hope to see you there!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

vyrtual said:


> I've been shooting at Sherwood Park Archery Lanes almost every day. The people there are pretty nice. You?


i shoot about 4 times a week usually at CRAC. gonna bump it up to six when school's pretty much done. i'm a target recurve shooter btw.



SpOtFyRe said:


> Come out anyways ...
> 
> I'm pretty much a spots shooter myself ... and I haven't got my stuff set up either ... it's all about the fun & for the cause!


i agree with her. go ahead, have some fun. it ain't all about the score :wink: btw, did you come out to our provincials a couple of weeks ago, SpOt?


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm from Cold Lake, Good to see all the Alberta folk posting up, but there is lots more from Alberta on here that haven't posted yet! Come on Russ, Travski, and the rest of ya's! :darkbeer:


----------



## marcelheim (May 4, 2008)

*beginner*

Hi everybody,
I am arrived in Calgary three weeks ago and would like to learn to handle a bow. I have no background and looking for a "how to start". Could you give me some tips?


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Marcel, welcome...I'm not in the Calgary area, I'm a tad north of there, but I do know that there are some good archery shops (Calgary Archery Center comes to mind, I believe that they have a really good indoor range as well....) and clubs in your area..

http://www.calgaryarchers.org/

...I'll try and find out more, and if any of the other guys from that area can be of help, post up for Marcel!


----------



## marcelheim (May 4, 2008)

*Thanks*

thank you for your tip and nice support. i will get in contact with them and have a first look.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*calgary boy*

well not quite but I shoot regularily at the calgary archery center so I guess that will have to do


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Coronation here.


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

Regular visitor of the CAC!


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

I guess I am a part time Albertan, i go to college in Vermilion at Lakeland College.


----------



## ARROWS (Sep 21, 2004)

*Alberta Shooter*

Hi, I think I could claim rights as an Alberta boy, I have spent the last 22 years in Ft .McMurray. I shoot out off the Clearwater Archers Club. 
It was good to see the excellent turn out off shooters at Camp He Ho Ha . When Alberta gets together we sure can make a difference.


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

MORINVILLE


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

ehntr said:


> MORINVILLE


do you fish the pond at all.. any good ers yet


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

Nope.............Haven't fished the ponds for years..............I had an excuse. I'll get back into it though....


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Chauvin Alberta here


----------



## mminderlein (May 6, 2008)

Edson/Whitecourt
I live in the country. This will be my first season hunting with a bow. I have lots of good crown land as well as nice neighbours that let my on their private land as well. I shoot Whitedail and ELK. I hunt down in Cypress Hills for mulies. Waiting for my Moose tag.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

Edmonton here Looking at getting my first bow (been borrowing the father in law's old PSE for awhile now) anyone have anything '05 or newer with a 30"dl and 60#dw they would like to sell pm me thanks alot


----------



## wctbowtech (May 18, 2008)

Whitecourt here.


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

how do you do for mulies, i hunt there as well..
what side of the park you hunt...
by chance, you dont hunt Seitzs land do you


----------



## mminderlein (May 6, 2008)

XtremelyAlberta said:


> how do you do for mulies, i hunt there as well..
> what side of the park you hunt...
> by chance, you dont hunt Seitzs land do you


I will hunt on the Elkwater Colonies land as well as Hogg's. Recently we have been given permission to hunt on Reesor's land. We consider ourselves very fortunate to be able to hunt on their land so we go out of our way to be respectfull and appreciative. We even bring the Huterites a couple dozen Tim Hortons doughnuts on opening day.


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

Yah... I hunt Seitz, and a few others I cant name due to big animals. lol
Hoggs Ive been on... theres quite a few... dont even need to ask anymore we just go, so I forget some names and get confused to whose is whose.
I am from Medicine Hat, and to be a non-local... thats good on you to get that permission! Congrats, maybe ill see you down there this bow season... :darkbeer:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

*check it out*

hey albertans I just found a new site called alberta hunting forum it looks pretty cool but pretty empty as of yet the website is www.albertahuntingforum.com 
check it out


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

i'm from Rocky Mtn House. Hunt mainly elk and whitetail but we have a few cats around, my boss is 'insisting' i go bear hunting this week, and i am gaining a whole new disrespect for wolves.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hey albertans I just found a new site called alberta hunting forum it looks pretty cool but pretty empty as of yet the website is www.albertahuntingforum.com
> check it out



There's also the Bowzone which is a big ABA supporter and you don't have to register to get access.


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm from Lloyd moved from Vegreville:wink: Sorry Northern-Mom..hope ya like it there.


----------



## mminderlein (May 6, 2008)

XtremelyAlberta said:


> Yah... I hunt Seitz, and a few others I cant name due to big animals. lol
> Hoggs Ive been on... theres quite a few... dont even need to ask anymore we just go, so I forget some names and get confused to whose is whose.
> I am from Medicine Hat, and to be a non-local... thats good on you to get that permission! Congrats, maybe ill see you down there this bow season... :darkbeer:


I won't be down there for bowhunting but I will be doing some rifle hunting in Nov. for my mulie buck this season. Have yet to get one. I missed out the first time I was drawn. That was when I was using an old 303 british. Yes I blamed the rifle.:tongue:


----------



## scott brown (Jan 17, 2008)

*proud CANADIAN*

THE MEDICINE HAT SAAMIS ARCHERS ARE HOLDING THE BEST 3 D OUT DOOR SHOOT IN CANADA NEXT WEEKEND JUNE 7 8 2008 IN THE CYPRESS HILL WE ARE COOKING A PIG IN THE GROUND WITH ALL THE FIX'NS AND 2 GREAT COURSES ANYONE WHO HASN'T GOT A POSTER YET EMAIL SCOTT AT [email protected] hope to see are old friends there and meet some new ones


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Edmonton Alberta, used to be from the Mac and also lived in Calgary.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

does anyone in the edmonton area have a rh hunting bow about 60 lbs DW and 29-30" DL they'd like to sell I'm in search of my first bow and cant really afford anything decent new I've been borrowing my father in law's 25 plus year old pse but I'd like to have somthing of my own thats a fair bit newer not picky on brands but would like somthing forgiving as I'm rather new to archery any help on this would be much appreciated shoot me a pm if you're able to help thnaks


You really should put this in the WTB section of the classifieds, you'll get a much better response. Also I would not limit myself to the local area. Shipping from the states via the postal service can be very economical so I would not be afraid to consider a bow from there. Hutnicks


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> does anyone in the edmonton area have a rh hunting bow about 60 lbs DW and 29-30" DL they'd like to sell I'm in search of my first bow and cant really afford anything decent new I've been borrowing my father in law's 25 plus year old pse but I'd like to have somthing of my own thats a fair bit newer not picky on brands but would like somthing forgiving as I'm rather new to archery any help on this would be much appreciated shoot me a pm if you're able to help thnaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

